# Takagi Yoshin Ryu Jutaijutsu



## Shogun (Jul 22, 2004)

My favorite part of Booj Budo. How do/how much of/when/where/ does everyone train in this part of Ninjutsu? My instructor has an entire day dedicated to Grappling.

PS I know TYRJ is part of Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, but I am just curious.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 22, 2004)

I am not very big on TYR, but I love gozen dori. We practice the techniques from time to time. But I think I use gozen dori every night.

Of course, the guy to see about TYR is Oguri.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 23, 2004)

> Oguri.


Who is this? 

Cheers,
Shoe Gum


----------



## Jay Bell (Jul 23, 2004)

A Japanese Shihan who has Menko Kaiden in TYR.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 24, 2004)

I know that when one recieves rank in Bujinkan, they recieve rank in all 9 Ryu, but is it possible to become ranked within the Bujinkan for an individual art? and how does this process work?

thanks,
K Elliott


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 25, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> I know that when one recieves rank in Bujinkan, they recieve rank in all 9 Ryu, but is it possible to become ranked within the Bujinkan for an individual art?



No. A long time ago Hatsumi was in fear of dying. He taught some of his senior students up to Menkyo Kaiden level in individual arts. Since that time, no one has gotten a menkyo kaiden in any one ryuha.

You _can_ possibly _learn_ everything there is about one of the ryuha from one of the teachers that have it in an art. Oguri might teach you it if you asked and devoted a couple of years to going to his class on a weekly basis.  But unless something changes with Hatsumi, you are not going to get a nice certificate to put on the wall.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks.




> Oguri might teach you it if you asked and devoted a couple of years to going to his class on a weekly basis.


I wish. I'm a poor american with no way of paying for living in Japan. but its a nice thought.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 26, 2004)

Does Oguri accept Uchideshi? does anyone?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 26, 2004)

Also, is there any good videos on TYR?


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 26, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Does Oguri accept Uchideshi? does anyone?



Live in students? No. But if you mean students that he meets with every week, yes. He teaches at the honbu twice a week and has his own dojo somewhere. Just show up and show your card and he will let you into his class. Now, getting him to accept you as a person to pay attention to and listen to your requests might be a different thing.

As for videos, there is not really any good videos IMO. Videos just do not convey they full richness and subtle points of something like this art. But I am sure there will be people eager to jump into this thread to sell you their video.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 26, 2004)

TYR doesn't seem like an art that would be able to translate on video well. Do you know of any instructors in America who may be able to help me? 

thanks, Don.



Kyle Elliott



ps any links to his Dojo?


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 28, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> TYR doesn't seem like an art that would be able to translate on video well. Do you know of any instructors in America who may be able to help me?



I do not know. I will ask. Please give me a few weeks to ask around. Oguri has been teaching for a long time. He has to have a few guys who stuck around to learn the complete deal.

Let me be clear. I think that in Bujinkan we learn TYR. But we don't _know_ it like a repair man knows how to repair a TV. We know certain elements. We do not get the entire picture due to the fact we just can't devote the time under teachers like Oguri to learn the whole thing. The bits we learn are awesome and are quite satisfying. But I hesitate to say anyone _knows_ the art.

Let me put it like this. I had a friend live in Japan. Not visit, live. I was there on the last day he trained with a certain instructor. The instructor said since it wa his last day, it might be nice to go over the basics of yari and naginata. The friend had never trained under a Japanese instructor in those wepaons. When we were changing my friend commented that the night's lesson was something he would not be teaching anyone. In response to me question of "why" he said that he had _seen_ the techniques. But he did not had the chance  to practice the moves on his own and then have the teacher look them over later and catch any mistakes or make corrections. He would teach only that which he had been instructed in more than once in and had his mistake pointed out.

_That_ is the standard I hold as a minimum when I say someone has learned something. And when I talk about learning a system like TYR I mean that they have seen everything there is in the system and not just a few individual kata that they saw while spending a few weeks in Japan.

So I have kind of a high standard. :idunno:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 28, 2004)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Let me put it like this. I had a friend live in Japan. Not visit, live. I was there on the last day he trained with a certain instructor. The instructor said since it wa his last day, it might be nice to go over the basics of yari and naginata. The friend had never trained under a Japanese instructor in those wepaons. When we were changing my friend commented that the night's lesson was something he would not be teaching anyone. In response to me question of "why" he said that he had _seen_ the techniques. But he did not had the chance  to practice the moves on his own and then have the teacher look them over later and catch any mistakes or make corrections. He would teach only that which he had been instructed in more than once in and had his mistake pointed out.


 artyon: 
As opposed to say, spending a week in Japan, and doing a seminar tour on this year's theme?   

Jeff


----------



## Shogun (Jul 28, 2004)

_



That is the standard I hold as a minimum when I say someone has learned something. And when I talk about learning a system like TYR I mean that they have seen everything there is in the system and not just a few individual kata that they saw while spending a few weeks in Japan.
		
Click to expand...

 _

This is a good standard to go by. Practicing Aikido where I do (see link), we have a very hard curriculum to follow. I have been practicing it at least once a week (excluding a small vacation) for almost two years, and havent yet reached my first test of 5th kyu. something you wont see in other styles.
The only person who I found that could help me is SK Hayes, and I dont want to be banned from the Booj, so.......thats out of the question. But I will be happy to here from you when/if you find someone that is learned in TYR.

Thanks again,
Kyle


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 28, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> As opposed to say, spending a week in Japan, and doing a seminar tour on this year's theme?



Oh, you are just trying to get me to blow up aren't you? 
 :flame:


----------



## Shogun (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey, I wonder if Steve Jennum used Some TYR in UFC 3?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 29, 2004)

Where did this "Soke" get his credentials:

Shintairyu.com

click on Ninjitsu. "Nin" as in endurance, stealth, etc.
                       "Jitsu" as in fruit, or ripening.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 29, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Where did this "Soke" get his credentials:


My guess would be from a box of Froot Loops... 

Jeff


----------



## Shogun (Jul 29, 2004)

I have some Sokes, too! I have the one with the gold tip. oohhh, oooohhhh, and the star-shaped one!!

but seriously (kinda) I would love the learn "fruit of stealth" techniques. 

Cheers,
Kyle

ps hope you find some people, Don. I would help you help me (weird to say) but I know no one.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

Could I get some more info on TYRJ? I know it is similar to Judo (or judo is similar to TYR, rather). I know history of it, but would like some more info. what about these Kata

_*Shoden No Kata - 14 kata *_
_*Chuden No Sabaki Kata - 10 kata *_
_*Chuden No Tai No Kata - 15 kata *_
_*Okuden No Kata - 15 kata *_
_*Eri Shime Kata - 8 kata *_
_*Moguri Kata - 11 kata *_
_*Daisho Sabaki Kata- 14 kata*_
_*Muto Dori Kata - 13 kata *_
thanks.

KYLE


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

> Oh, and Don, I found a name. Who is Doug Wilson? I know he trained under Oguri for a year, but other than that....?


posted in NINJUTSU thread. ( i know, which one, right?)


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 2, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Could I get some more info on TYRJ? I know it is similar to Judo (or judo is similar to TYR, rather). I know history of it, but would like some more info. what about these Kata
> 
> _*Shoden No Kata - 14 kata *_
> _*Chuden No Sabaki Kata - 10 kata *_
> ...



What type of information are you looking for?  I wouldn't use Judo as an accurate idea of what Takagi Yoshin ryu was though.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 2, 2004)

I am looking for some general info on techniques, lineages, and I guess some history. I meant Judo as what it"looks" like. what I have seen, and done, the standing stuff has some throws that are seen in judo.



thanks,

KE


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Feb 19, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Could I get some more info on TYRJ? I know it is similar to Judo (or judo is similar to TYR, rather). I know history of it, but would like some more info. what about these Kata
> 
> _*Shoden No Kata - 14 kata *_
> _*Chuden No Sabaki Kata - 10 kata *_
> ...


 
Shoden no Kata = most important fundamental stuff. contains some seated defense, including Takagi Yoshin-ryu's signature technique "Dougaeshi". It has techniques of capturing an opponent (so you are the aggressor, for example oikagedori) as well as defenses (kaigo kudaki, yuigyaku etc). And there are techniques in the hanza-handachi where the standing person wins (instead of the sitting person, like in aikido).

Sabaki no Kata = Looks like "judo in steroids". Imagine your standard Judo throws, but amplified by strikes and joint locks. Imagine capturing your Uke's elbow in some sort of elbowlock before dumping him with a seoinage. hardcore stuff!

Tainokata = more "judo in steroids", or should we say "sutemiwaza galore"? Surprise your opponent with clever footwork to break his balance, then suddenly drop him to the ground with tomoenage, somersault over his body and land on his chest, all while applying wicked lapel-chokes. Again, hardcore stuff!

Okuden no Kata = just like the sabaki and tainokata, but with higher difficulty level, because sometimes your opponent tried to counter your move. Off course, you then counter his counter and end up winning 

Shime no Kata =should be on the shoden. This is how to apply chokes.

Moguri no Kata = real fighting stuff! many defenses against a crazy opponent who launches several punches and kicks instead of just one punch or a grab. 

Daishosabaki = I never learned this. Sensei said this is the set where you perform jujutsu using your small and large swords, against an opponent similarly armed.

mutodori = unarmed defense against sword. I think it's rather suicidal though. I mean, fighting a real samurai with katana while we are unarmed = very stupid!

well that's about the extent of my knowledge in this ryuha!


----------

